# Range Master digital remote single probe thermometer for $6.49



## dr k (Jul 18, 2015)

CAM00603.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jul 18, 2015






I have two of these cabled probe therms.  Many people are familiar with Trader Joe's which one of the Albrecht brothers own and the other brother has Albrecht Discount more commonly known as Aldi. This therm was on sale at $12.99 at Aldi a couple of months ago so I bought two and they boil tested within two degrees.  I saw it for $6.49 today so I got another.  They have a three year warranty.  The first two have the same frequency so I'm assuming the one I got today does as well so if you use two or more probes at the same time you only need one receiver.  The receiver picks up both probes and flashes both probe temps every couple of seconds intermittently.  I thought it would be a problem but one showing the CC and the other in the meat was easy to differentiate.  The therms have all kinds of pre set temps but I just hold the middle button for five seconds and enter my own temp.  Any button pressed shows a blue LED back lit screen for five seconds.













CAM00567.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jul 18, 2015






When you reach your set temp the audible alarm goes off continuously for a long time and the screen has a red LED back lit screen.  If the target temp isn't reset the screen stays red and the audible alarm keeps cycling.













CAM00573.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jul 18, 2015






They have at least a one hundred foot range.  I only use therms for smoking so I do not know the limits on the high/low temps other than it tests in ice water and goes over 300*F.  Nothing is mentioned on the package as far as limits temp wise or range.  The cable is at least four feet long.  I periodically calibrate all my therms and I have yet to have a single probe therm fail (within the last five years.). 

-Kurt


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow that's cool!! I wish we had aldi here :(


----------



## thehappyhearse (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm interested if you've used this thing more than once or compared it to any other probes. I've got the $70 dollar Ivation remote thermometer, but my one year old hid the remove portion. Hoping this is a cheap replacement. I can't find any reviews for this company's thermometers anywhere.


----------



## pman5412 (Aug 28, 2015)

got a couple of these at my local ALDI's. nice little therm for the money. The only problem i am having with them is that the probes are wireless and apparently on the same transmitting frequencies. caused a bit of confusion trying to use them at the same time. I'm still trying to find out if the frequencies can be changed


----------



## thehappyhearse (Aug 28, 2015)

I have used it a few times, seems to work decently, had a flare up on my pellet grill and temperature shot up to around 450. I fried it quite quickly and doesn't work.


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks like a trip to my semi local Aldi later today.  Need to go anyway, as I love their Happy Farms cheddar cheese and usually but 10 pounds as a time.  Down to two.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dr k (Aug 28, 2015)

pman5412 said:


> got a couple of these at my local ALDI's. nice little therm for the money. The only problem i am having with them is that the probes are wireless and apparently on the same transmitting frequencies. caused a bit of confusion trying to use them at the same time. I'm still trying to find out if the frequencies can be changed


I like that because each probe has it's own transmitter.  The receiver flashes each temp when each transmitter LED flashes.  It's a dual probe receiver.  Stick one probe in the meat and the other in the smoker.  It's easy to tell them apart.  I got three less than $35 and the range is great.  The blue backlit screen that changes to flashing red with the audible alarm is great.  Simple to punch in your custom temp.  I can't be more pleased.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Aug 28, 2015)

TheHappyHearse said:


> I have used it a few times, seems to work decently, had a flare up on my pellet grill and temperature shot up to around 450. I fried it quite quickly and doesn't work.


Save the transmitter and receiver if you get another.  The frequencies are the same on all of them so you have spare parts.  I have a receiver in the bedroom and one in the family room. They may be hard to find now since it's a seasonal item.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Aug 28, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> Looks like a trip to my semi local Aldi later today. Need to go anyway, as I love their Happy Farms cheddar cheese and usually but 10 pounds as a time. Down to two.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


At least you have another reason to go to Aldi.  Aldi doesn't post or release store phone numbers for employee security purposes since they are a cash/debit card only chain.  I called the corp. office to get a phone number to check inventory and they had to look it up at the corp. office.  All stores were sold out except the one 20 minutes away.  They had six.  I'll check next year.  I'm good for now.

-Kurt


----------



## thehappyhearse (Aug 28, 2015)

That is genius sir! Yes, I kept mine and bought 2 more. I noticed that all the probes were on the same frequency, didn't even think to use multi receivers in multiple rooms.


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 28, 2015)

Dr K said:


> At least you have another reason to go to Aldi.  Aldi doesn't post or release store phone numbers for employee security purposes since they are a cash/debit card only chain.  I called the corp. office to get a phone number to check inventory and they had to look it up at the corp. office.  All stores were sold out except the one 20 minutes away.  They had six.  I'll check next year.  I'm good for now.
> -Kurt



Yes, I' glad I had a secondary reasons, LOL.  They had none.  But they have the cheapest milk and best cheese in town, so I loaded up on both.  P,U.S., Gordon's Food Servive is on the way home, so I stopped and got some baby beef ribs and some good looking pork cushion on sale.  A good day of shopping.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 29, 2015)

tmp_32334-20150829_2022041953246334.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Aug 29, 2015





I got 2 of these at target for $14 each. It's dead-on accurate, the range is ok, and it's not backlit, but it has has a neat little flashlight on it.  

What convinced me was this YouTube post comparing it to a maverick. Not saying I would say no to a maverick if someone wanted to give me one....


----------



## thomas phillips (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice find!! Now I'm heading to Aldi in the morning!!!


----------



## tropics (Aug 30, 2015)

I picked 1 up yesterday,boiling water test was right on 212*

Richie


----------



## muralboy (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Dr K.  Went to the Aldi's by work and found 3.  Bought 1 for home, cabin and a friend.

Worst case scenario a bad $6.50 experiment.


----------



## dr k (Sep 2, 2015)

muralboy said:


> Thanks for the tip Dr K.  Went to the Aldi's by work and found 3.  Bought 1 for home, cabin and a friend.
> 
> Worst case scenario a bad $6.50 experiment.


I'm glad there were some left, being the end of the season.  If you save the original packaging and receipt they are guaranteed for life through Aldi. 

-Kurt


----------



## muralboy (Sep 2, 2015)

that's good to know - thanks for that tip


----------



## rccc (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't know if I want to hope I'm too stupid to use it, or it's faulty. I bought one of these at Aldi's having never used one before, to find no manual or instructions. The package was sealed up and didn't appear to have been opened before, but it always has "H" for current temp. Is there something special about how it's used?


----------



## aldifan (Mar 27, 2016)

Guess you and I suffered the same fate; anytime there is NO manual-even though it seems like NO ONE was inside--

THEY WERE ! and chances are good that they substituted their broken/damaged one for the new one they ripped off/stole.

No pride or character scum bags.

I had the misfortune of that H on the red screen as well.

Used a digital volt/ohm meter and determined that the thermonuclear-temp probe- has been damaged.

The reading kept jumping all over the place when gently wiggling the wire at the entry point of the probe.

They could have reinforced that entry point with a flexible coupling.

Must be a cost issue.

At the nice low price, guess I will buy a new one this spring!


----------

